# First Swarm Trapped! Now What?



## Jexum112358 (May 31, 2011)

I just discovered that a small swarm has moved into bait hive. The bees have only been there 5 or 6 days. This bait hive is a simple box with a hole and has no frames. I'm going to have to do a cut out and don't know whether I should do this sooner or later. I think I would have an easy time of it now, but don't know if I should wait a week or two in order to let the bees create comb I can move and baby bees that they need to take care of. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I will be moving them into a Warre hive. The other factor is that I live in Exeter, CA, surrounded by orange groves and the orange blossom flow is going to take place over the next three weeks, so I don't know whether to get them into a new hive now (just before the bloom) or wait until after. Thanks, Chris


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Do it as soon as possible! All the extra work they are putting into that box could be going into your hive getting it ready for the blossom. Once you have the queen I see no benefit to letting them build wild comb!


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree with Keth. Swarm traps should have frames that are transferable to the hive, whatever type of hive you have.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Sooner is better. I wouldn't even worry about the wild comb and trying to do a cut out. Shake them into a conventional bee box so you have everything right.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Different strokes etc.I would let them have time to get some brood started and then do the cut out.No chance of losing them that way.You get to deal with the mess of the cutout but you also get to keep the bees.


----------



## Jexum112358 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Guys! I had some time this afternoon, so opened up the bait hive and there was one 3-inch beginning of a comb, so I sprayed them with some sugar syrup and shook them into the Warre. I put an entrance reducer on and placed the new hive where the trap had been. The bees weren't happy about it, but I'm very glad to have done it when the colony was tiny and before the orange blossom. Thanks again. I love these forums because as a newbee it doesn't really matter how much you've read, your situation never seems to be covered. I appreciate you all being willing to share your knowledge. -Chris


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

gone2seed said:


> Different strokes etc.I would let them have time to get some brood started and then do the cut out.No chance of losing them that way.You get to deal with the mess of the cutout but you also get to keep the bees.


+1 on wait for the brood

Do you have any brood to add?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

+1 on do it immediately and get all the effort going into the wanted combs.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

+2 for doing it immediately, and get all the effort into the new colony. It takes a lot of honey to make the new comb, and even with using as much as you can from the cut out you will lose a lot of their comb building effort.

Different strokes for different folks. Good luck, either way.

cchoganjr


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Jexum112358 said:


> Thanks Guys! I had some time this afternoon, so opened up the bait hive and there was one 3-inch beginning of a comb, so I sprayed them with some sugar syrup and shook them into the Warre.


Good call on putting the Warre in the same place as your trap, as far as doing it before/after brood...personal call, either has its merits.
Recommendations for next time:
1. Put some Top Bars or Frames in your swarm trap so you can transfer the comb easier (and so it's LEGAL)
2. When moving bees, try to do it after they stop flying for the day (dusk); then, if you're really concerned about absconding, stuff a little grass in the opening of the new hive, so they have to clear a way out in the morning...supposedly makes 'em "stay put" a little better.


Glad to hear it seems to have gone well for you this time, keep us updated on how they do


----------

